# Interesting Sechem Purigen reply!!!



## GreenNeedle (14 Mar 2009)

The question asked is can household vinegar be used instead of buffers after regnerating Purigen.

The answer from the Seachem's forum is:

http://www.seachem.com/support/forums/s ... .php?t=383

Money saved again. lol

AC


----------



## TLH (15 Mar 2009)

Malt or White vinegar?


----------



## GreenNeedle (15 Mar 2009)

The all new Seachem Milano Italian Chianti red wine vinegar available for Â£14.99 per 250ml sponsored by Anthony Worral Thompson.

Instructions:
Soak the Seachem bag in 500ml of vinegar for 8 hours, rinse and soak in another 500ml of vinegar for 8 hours.

Alternatively use Seachem acid buffer 


On a more serious note I have no idea how much.  I was just going to use the normal malt and soak it for a day and then rinse well before putting it back again.

AC


----------



## Themuleous (15 Mar 2009)

I assume this is used to buffer the purigen after its been recharged?

Sam


----------



## GreenNeedle (15 Mar 2009)

indeed it is.  Will try it this week as I am recharging my 'sac' at the mo 

AC


----------



## TLH (15 Mar 2009)

SuperColey1 said:
			
		

> The all new Seachem Milano Italian Chianti red wine vinegar available for Â£14.99 per 250ml sponsored by Anthony Worral Thompson.
> 
> Instructions:
> Soak the Seachem bag in 500ml of vinegar for 8 hours, rinse and soak in another 500ml of vinegar for 8 hours.
> ...



rofl.  I would use the white vinegar if I were you. All the benefits without much of the smell.


----------



## Aeropars (16 Mar 2009)

I think a bit of aged balsamic would sort it out 

Seriously though, i'm pretty certain that white vinegar is the way to go with this.


----------



## GreenNeedle (16 Mar 2009)

I only have Sainsbury's basics malt vinegar to hand   Not spending money to save money. lol

Not worried about the smell either.  Will go out in the shed like it does when it is bleach soaking.

AC


----------



## Superman (16 Mar 2009)

How often should you recharge it?
I've not bothered with mine and wondered if it's time to do so!


----------



## GreenNeedle (16 Mar 2009)

When it is brown after rinsing in tank water then it's time to recharge.  I do mine about every month and a half 

I think Dave Spencer said that his lasts about 3 months

AC


----------



## Superman (16 Mar 2009)

Ah, think it's time for mine to be done.


----------



## Aeropars (16 Mar 2009)

Does this stuff really make a difference?


----------



## GreenNeedle (17 Mar 2009)

I didn't see a huge difference in clarity but then my water has been super since I got an external filter 2 years ago.  The water I thought was crystal clear obviously was obviously a 'smidgeon' away from crystal clear 

I use it mainly for it's ability to remove organic wastes.  That way algae has less chance 

AC


----------



## Aeropars (18 Mar 2009)

Organic waste? Like fish poo you mean?


----------



## GreenNeedle (18 Mar 2009)

well the ammonia from fish poop. lol.  the actual brown solids tend to be caught earlier in the media before it gets to the purigen at the top.

AC


----------



## aaronnorth (18 Mar 2009)

SuperColey1 said:
			
		

> well the ammonia from fish poop. lol.  the actual brown solids tend to be caught earlier in the media before it gets to the purigen at the top.
> 
> AC



On the website it says it removes nitrogenous waste - does this include NO3 aswell? Do you see a difference?


----------



## GreenNeedle (19 Mar 2009)

I see a small difference in clarity but no idea if it does anything else better than before without testing. lol

AC


----------

